

How Flash changes the design of database storage engines - mpweiher
http://radar.oreilly.com/2014/08/how-flash-changes-the-design-of-database-storage-engines.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29

======
Terr_
> Over the past decade, SSD drives (popularly known as Flash)

Does this mean popular _among datacenter folks_? Most of the time I hear
"flash drive" (as opposed to SSD) it involves something with USB and a
keychain hook, not an internal component.

~~~
colanderman
Yes. I work at a flash storage company (XtremIO). No-one ever says "SSD"; it's
always "flash".

"SSD" (out of context) refers to something you put in your laptop/desktop.

